# Ride through the canyons 2/9



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Had to go to the airport yesterday morning. Took the long way home. Here is some of what I saw before I got home.

[attachment=4:357p9ik2]1.JPG[/attachment:357p9ik2]

[attachment=3:357p9ik2]2.JPG[/attachment:357p9ik2]

[attachment=2:357p9ik2]3.JPG[/attachment:357p9ik2]

[attachment=1:357p9ik2]4.JPG[/attachment:357p9ik2]

[attachment=0:357p9ik2]5.JPG[/attachment:357p9ik2]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good pictures Byrce....that last one is on fire....


----------

